# Antipaedobaptism in the Thought of John Tombes



## biblelighthouse (Dec 7, 2005)

I can't seem to find this book for sale anywhere.

Does anybody here know where I can find it?
I would like to read it.


----------



## john_Mark (Dec 7, 2005)

http://www.trinitybookservice.org/t...s-theological-titles-theological-studies.html

They have it for a good price too.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Dec 7, 2005)

Nope, I already tried there.

This is what I get when I try to order that book from them:



> "Please note: If you cannot place an item into your cart, it is because it is no longer available through TBS."






Any other sources you know of?


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 7, 2005)

Amazon says out of print--limited availability. Might try ebay or Abe Books


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 7, 2005)

CBD says it's in stock
http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/product/?item_no=2770001&p=1024238


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 7, 2005)

Michael A.G. Haykin has a review of this book on his website: 
http://haykin.luxpub.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38



> For most students of seventeenth-century English Baptist history John Tombes (1603-1676) is a shadowy figure. In histories of the Baptists of this era his name appears in relationship to the early baptismal debates that led to the emergence of the Calvinistic Baptists. But the nuances of his thought have invariably been overlooked. Moreover, as Renihan points out in this invaluable work for which he earned an Oxford D.Phil., Tombes has been wrongly categorized by Baptist historians as a Baptist. It is Renihan´s contention that Tombes was an "œAnglican Antipaedobaptist" (p.219). Although Tombes argued for believer´s baptism, he was also a firm advocate of the idea of a national church (p.175, 219-220). What he sought was not gathered churches of baptized believers, but a national church reformed according to the Word of God. In this, he was a consistent Puritan (p.175).



This is most interesting, since antipaedobaptism generally has as its aim a gathered church of baptized believers and thus would seem to be antithetical to a national church. This is part and parcel of anabaptist/baptist polemics. Of course, with Constantinian patterns of thought still dominant at the time (particularly early on in the Reformation era), many saw antipaedobaptism as tantamount to treason. I'd be interested in reading this book as well. I haven't studied it much, but the English Civil War and Cromwell's reign was a time when all kinds of ideas on church government, etc. were being advanced.

If I'm not mistaken, Tombes remained in the Church of England until the "Great Ejection" of 1662 occasioned by the restoration of the Stuart monarchy under Charles II.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 7, 2005)

I will loan you mine if you can't find it Joe.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 9, 2005)

Dear Joseph M. Gleason,

One excellent book is : 

Candid reasons for the renouncing principles of anti-paedobaptism, also a short method with the baptist by Peter Edwards.

I't a great book by an ex-credobaptist who turned to paedobaptism (225 pages)

Introduction
Arguments of the baptist againy ifant baptism
Aguments favou of infant baptism
Ascheme of the controversy on infant baptism
Ashort metod with the baptist
Acase submitted othe consideration of the baptist
Te mode of baptism; the force of the term, the circumstances and allusions considered
The practical use of paedobaptism

You only can get this book through a used bookstore, because it's pretty old. See bookfinder :

http://www.bookfinder.com/search/?ac=sl&st=sl&qi=OXG8OHg9yRc70haLqtUArzBNaxI_3071268107_1:2:2


----------



## biblelighthouse (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> CBD says it's in stock
> http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/product/?item_no=2770001&p=1024238



Thank you! I just ordered a copy.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Dear Joseph M. Gleason,
> 
> One excellent book is :
> ...



Thank you! I just ordered this book too.


----------

